# Average Height



## stelingo

How do you say ‘She is average height’? Je průměrné výšky? Thanks.


----------



## marsi.ku

Yes, it's possible. You can also say "Je průměrně vysoká." or "Je středně vysoká." I suppose that the second possiblity is used more, especially in common czech.


----------



## stelingo

Thanks ...


----------



## Tinu

If it's not too late, I would suggest "je střední postavy". This is I think the most usual way ho to say it in Czech.


----------



## tlumic

Musím se přiklonit k příspěvku a názoru marsi.ku. Je průměrně/středně vysoká ("ani malá, ani velká") mi také zní nejběžněji. Neříkám, že  vyjádření s použitím gerundia by například pro upřesnění nebylo hezké, nicméně v hovoru se v takovéto funkci gerundium většinou nepoužívá. Že bych najednou v hovoru řekl "je střední postavy", si nemyslím. Rád v hovoru používám spisovných vyjádření nebo i knižních, v hovoru neobvyklých, ale musí být všem účastníkům rozmluvy zřejmé, že jsou jako neobvyklé použity.


----------



## Tchesko

tlumic said:


> Že bych najednou v hovoru řekl "je střední postavy", si nemyslím.


I don't think I would use it either but the police definitely would. I'm not sure however if it would refer only to height or to the silhouette in general.


tlumic said:


> Neříkám, že vyjádření s použitím gerundia by například pro upřesnění nebylo hezké, nicméně v hovoru se v takovéto funkci gerundium většinou nepoužívá.


Není mi jasné, o jakém gerundiu mluvíte.


----------

